# Damien - The Birth of a New Chapter (Befallen)



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

The skies were gray, all you could see was a war torn land. Many lives were taken that day, but there was no regret. Our flags were raised high but was never returned. We were declared MIA by our capital ship... A mission, whos objective was false, hidden from us until now, the real target was, getting rid of us... 

The 91st Joint-Strike wolf company made up of the grand chapters of the ultras, the brutal wolves of fenris, the ignorant loyalists (dark angels) and the ever vigilant warriors of the imperial fist. I was the leader of the strike force, Damien Truths. 23 hours ago, The ordo malleus filed a request to the "Maiden of the Horizon" to cleanse a planet whos name was classified. The objectives were simple, to purge the unclean. Our ship, the maiden had squadrons whos numbers reach the thousands from all different chapters. The reasons cannot be revealed. The land was filled with the foul stench of the orks, the constant earthquake caused by those dreaded tyranids. The objective was big enough to fool our eyes, like we were really headed for something that the emperor truly wanted us to do. It was a glimpse of " False Heaven." 
My men and i geared up, ready for the drop, guns cleaned, polished and checked. We landed spirits high, ready to blow any enemy, who was foolish enough even to come within 50km close to us, to the deepest parts of hell. But the mission turned it the other way round.

Under the thick heat of the sun, the strike force was ambushed by a local ork tribe, with no cover all they managed to do was to form the Imperial shield. "To hell with these foul creatures, we came to cleanse this land and Damn right we are!" Shouted squad commander Damien. The heavy bolter guns rang a loud staccato of short bursts, loud enough to break the temples of any ordinary human. The bullets were the size of fists, impaling anything it touches. Not too long after words, the marines were covered in muck and a bloody mess it was. "crap, commander we might have been spotted by the damned eyes of the tyranids..." muttered one of the younger marines of the group. "Aye, we might have, so what? To come to us is to walk the paths to their own well deserved deaths my brother, this is called Retribution." Laughed Damien, and along did the other marines laugh. Our Squad flag was raised, A falcon soaring with the flames of hell underneath it. we are the falcon who would do anything to complete the mission even if it means flying through the flames itself, certain death, self sacrifice, yes we know it well, we know it very well. 

7 hours into the mission, 15 tribes were crushed beaneath the mighty boots of the holy men, and a colonial hive has been spotted. Morale hasn't dropped a single bit, increased even after the gruffy men got hold of some serious kick ass fire power. They were prepared to blow the guts out of those bugs. "BUGS OF HELL! COME AND GET IT!" bellowed Chavis, and Cadmus along. The squad commander, Truths, was smoking a cigar, one with flavours so exotic that you can only find in the most smallest of shops and in the smallest of alleys in Holy Terra. The men were drooling, dying to get even a puff of the million dollar smoke. They teased, they laughed, they joked and they purged.

The marines were told this mission was to be completed within a day. It was a planet. The briefing left so many clues to what would be the damnation of us, yet our spirits were so high it blinded out sights. 

there was 11 hours before ETA, the marines came over a little bastion which might have ammo and valuable resources. It looked like an abandoned imperial fort. They didn't take any chances, they took all that they could carry, enough ammo to finish this damned mission a million times. Only if we knew there was going to be no end to this. The vox speakers were all quiet, there was not a single transmission, a request, secondary briefind and casualty check, not a sound. Another let away that we didn't spot. We were the ones who were abandoned, abandoned from the very beginning. 

Hours past, the mission was almost done until they were caught on a hill. The marines were taking a break, having a drink of water, resting themselves knowing that this mission was already done. All was fine, they were stocking up their magazines, polishing their armor when suddenly the land shook so violently a couple of the dark angels marines broke their reinforced bones. A swarm of tyranids appeared before their very eyes, coming in, more and more. An endless sight, it was a feeling so glorious that brought a tear to the eye, if they were going to die, a great death this shall be. Damien stuck the company flag at the centre of the hill, and turned around and said "Brothers, we have been claimed "exterminatus"" When the marines realised what damned situation they were in, no they didn't give up, they didn't fall down to their knees at the mercy of the dark chaos gods, no. They took up their guns, the squads Warrior Priest cried the benediction of cleansing and a bright aura of blue light flashed throughout the land and the sound of the guns wielded by the ever vigilant knights of the emperor rang the world. It felt as though the whole universe had heard their cry, they were to be known the ones who held their grounds against the rising darkness, whos loyalty to the emperor, even though left for dead, did not shake. The flags were high, their eyes were marked of chaos, a new breed was born. A breed whos appearence was to be as horrid as the chaos creatures but their loyalty to the emperor will remain as solid as the imperiums shield. A new chapter was born, behold ye mighty Damien! Stand before us in dispair for we are the BEFALLEN! 

Please comment!


----------

